# Alston



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He really is a great addition to the team! He better not leave the Bucks, I hate free agency lol. C'Mon Bucks...re-sign Alston PLEASE!


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

YUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT SKIP TO MY LOU IS A STREETBALL LEGEND IF HE DOES THE STUF HE DOES ON AND 1 MIXTAPES HE WILL BE KILLING PG'S AROUND THE LEAGUE ! ! !


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

They won't re-sign him. George Karl doesn't like him because there's "too much playground in his game." Alston needs to play for a crappy team with a laid back coach who will let him use his creativity to make his team better. The guy's got more quicks than he knows what to do with!


----------



## JB (Jul 12, 2002)

well you know THE BULLS do need another pg and a flashy one is what we want with all those youngsters GO BULLS ! ! !


----------



## wiegs (Jul 23, 2002)

*Please re-sign him*

i love watching him play in nba and street ball


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bucks should resign him, especially if they trade Cassell, at least he knows the offense somewhat...


----------



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

wish the clippers would sign him and get rid of dooling


----------

